# Raid 1 Auflösen

## tripelm

Hallo,

also ich habe ein sehr altes Gentoo (2.6.32-gentoo-r7) und darauf befindet sich ein Raid 1 (Superblock version 0.9) hier ein paar Daten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> service # cat /proc/mdstat
> 
> Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>           Magic : a92b4efc
> 
> /dev/hda1:
> 
>           Magic : a92b4efc
> ...

 

Diese möchte ich nun auflösen aber so das die Daten erhalten bleiben zumindest auf einer Festplatte.

Hintergrund des ganzen die Maschine soll virtualisiert werden. Da der VMware vCenter Converter

nicht mit Software Raids klar kommt muss das Raid vorher aufgelöst werden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.Last edited by tripelm on Mon Dec 15, 2014 12:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Um sicherzugehen, daß die Daten erhalten bleiben, würde ich ein Backup auf einem externen Medium machen.

----------

## tripelm

Ich benötige eine Anleitung zur Vorgehensweise wie ich es auflöse  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

1) - Backup auf Dateisystem-Ebene (cp -a)

2) - Auflösen / umformattieren

3) - Zurückspielen

4) - grub-Config + /etc/fstab

Oder gleich die Schritte 3)+4) in eine neu angelegte VM machen. 

Wozu brauchst Du den Converter? Damit er Dir die x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware und x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse Dir am Portage vorbei installiert?

----------

## tripelm

Da läuft ein wiki system und ne datenbank drauf die müsste halt virtualisiert werden geht das mit einem backup auf dateisystem-ebene? 

Und die dazugehörigen befehle wären auch ganz nett  :Smile: 

----------

## tripelm

hat sonst keiner eine idee?

----------

## py-ro

mdadm --stop und --zero-superblock suchst du, die Partitions IDs natürlich nicht vergessen.

----------

## slick

 *tripelm wrote:*   

> Ich benötige eine Anleitung zur Vorgehensweise wie ich es auflöse 

 

Du kannst aus einem Raid1 jederzeit eine Platte aushängen. Ein Raid1 läuft auch nur auf einer Platte, sinnfrei, aber geht.

dazu, also z.B. in deinem Fall alle Partitionen von hdc herauslösen:

```
mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --remove /dev/hdc1

mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --remove /dev/hdc3
```

Dann sind nur die hda Partitionen in den Raids.

Anschliessend mittels

```
mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/hdc1

mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/hdc3
```

die ausgehangenen Partitionen "säubern". Anschliessend kannst du mit hdc machen was du willst. Allerdings empfehle ich 1) ein Backup der Daten und 2) um ggf. Fehlermeldungen vorzubeugen das reduzieren der aktiven Platten im jeweiligen Raid (damit hast du dann zwei "saubere" Raid1 mit je einer Platte)

```
mdadm --manage /dev/md0  --raid-devices=1

mdadm --manage /dev/md1  --raid-devices=1
```

(Alles ungetestet und ohne Gewähr)

Anschliessend würde ich: partitionieren und formatieren von hdc, umkopieren der Daten auf hdc. Ergebnis: Alle Daten ohne Raids auf hdc. Mit hda kannst dann machen was dir beliebt.

----------

## tazinblack

Oder einfach die neue VM mit ner livecd booten. Netzwerk dort einrichten, Platte partitionieren und formatieren, dann mit rsync über SSH die Dateien vom alten auf die neue VM übernehmen, Bootloader schreiben. Du musst nur drauf achten, dass die Livecd nicht zu neu ist. Sonnst könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein zu neues Filesystem vom alten Kernel nicht benutzt werden kann. Achso, der Kernel sollte natürlich die neuen virtuellen Devices unterstützen. Die könntest Du nach etwas Recherche schon mal auf dem alten System in den Kernel einbauen.

Ich würde mir trotzdem mal Überlegen, ob Du Dein Wiki und die DB nicht auf neuen Versionen zum Laufen bekommst. Das alte Zeugs hold einen immer irgendwann ein. Ich hab vor kurzem das Gleiche gemacht mit Dokuwiki, Intranetzeugs auf PHP und diversen Mysql Datenbanken.

Die Kompatibilität auf eine aktuelle PHP Version war gar kein Problem. Und die Migration von mysql 5.1 auf ne mariadb 10.0 war auch zu lösen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere musste man nur den mysql dump bzgl. Engine anpassen. Hab auch das Gefühl, dass die mariadb schneller ist.

----------

